# FrontPage sur Mac



## Foutix (23 Septembre 2004)

Salutation

je suis un nouveau sous mac et je regrette mon prog préféré FrontPage.
Existe t'il une version ou similaire de ce produit et en Fr SVP.

Merci


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2004)

Quelques réponse ici...


----------



## molgow (23 Septembre 2004)

et ici peut-être


----------



## Foutix (23 Septembre 2004)

En vous remercient humblement.
les amis.


----------



## gwena (26 Septembre 2004)

FRONTPAGE? TON PROGRAMME PRÉFÉRÉ?????!!!!!!!!!
ARRRGGHHH

nan, serieux t'es sûr de toi? oublie vraiment cette horreur, quand je vois les dégats qu'il cause parmis les sites web je prie chaque jour pour que cette horreur disparaisse!

code horrible et plus qu'horrible et encore plein d'autres défauts!

sinon ben là liste qui t'a été donné est cool
essaye aussi les démo de dreamweaver (et golive) ça vaut le coup


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> code horrible et plus qu'horrible et encore plein d'autres défauts!


oui, notamment une incompatibilité avec le cgi très contrariante...


----------



## Foutix (27 Septembre 2004)

OK merci j'ai compris va falloir que je change pour Golive ou Dream.

Je les trouve un peux complexe mais bon, faux étudier et acheter des bouquins.

@+ Foutix


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

s'ils paraissent plus complexes c'est aussi parce qu'ils offrent bien plus de possibilités.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

Foutix a dit:
			
		

> OK merci j'ai compris va falloir que je change pour Golive ou Dream.
> 
> Je les trouve un peux complexe mais bon, faux étudier et acheter des bouquins.
> 
> @+ Foutix



J'ai vu une démo de Freeway à l'AppleExpo: c'est bluffant et je ne peux que t'encourager à essayer la démo.


----------



## esales (27 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu une démo de Freeway à l'AppleExpo: c'est bluffant et je ne peux que t'encourager à essayer la démo.




C'est vrai que Freeway est bien, facile, beau, mais il n'est pas parfait. Il gère très mal l'importation de site web ainsi que la publication sur le web.

Mais c'est un programme super simple à utiliser.


----------



## Foutix (27 Septembre 2004)

Si vous avez des liens avec des tutos je suis preneur

Merci


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2004)

Et NVU ?
Dispo en français, gratuit, et il me semble prometteur


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2004)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il gère très mal (...) la publication sur le web.



Ça c'est con pour un logiciel destiné à faire des sites web... Peux-tu nous en dire plus?


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et NVU ?
> Dispo en français, gratuit, et il me semble prometteur



J'allais le conseiller. En plus il te rappellera fortement FrontPage (qui, soit dit en passant, n'est pas si pire que ça dans sa dernière mouture et génère enfin du code propre (il va même jus'qu'à nettoyer par le vide le html de word (ça fait suffisamment de parenthèse imbriquées là ?)))


----------



## Bastucio (18 Mars 2009)

Est-ce que le lien est mort??? :-(


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2009)

Le lien vers NVU ? oui : le développement de ce dernier a été arrêté mais une suite non-officielle baptisée KompoZer a vu le jour


----------



## Bastucio (22 Mars 2009)

Il en vaut la peine à ton avis???


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2009)

Ben&#8230; je suis plutôt Coda et textmate qu&#8217;éditeur wysiwyce* comme kompozer ou dreamweaver  je vais voir si je trouve le temps de l&#8217;essayer 


_what you see is what you could expect_


----------



## Bastucio (26 Mars 2009)

En fait mon problème est que j'ai déjà fait un site il y a quelques années sur FrontPage car je ne savais pas programmer mais depuis j'ai appris le Html et Css mais j'ai la flemme de tout reprendre le site et de tout le recoder... lol mais au pire je v reprendre le code sur frontpage et le continuer en éditeur de texte...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Bonne chance : le code de frontpage est merdique, autant tout reprendre&#8230;


----------



## Bastucio (27 Mars 2009)

oui :-(... quelqu'un ne connait pas un programme qui permet de récupérer le code de front page sans tout reprendre ???


----------



## nikitou (2 Décembre 2009)

Perso moi aussi j'adore frontpage et à ce jour je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.. Obligé d'allumer mon pc pour ça :s beurkk !!!

On aura beau le critiquer mais il est simple, demande peu de ressource..

J'ai essayé dreamweaver et il est trop complexe et prend énormément de ressource, surtout si à coté on a flash et photoshop de lancé.. le mac est d'une lenteur..

Personnellement je code avec taco HTML edit..

Frontpage me sert juste à faire des tableaux et de la mise en page ça évite de se taper tout le code à la main.. Donc c'est pour cette raison que je ne trouve pas mieux..

Dreamweaver c'est plus pour ceux qui n'y connaisse rien et qui veulent créer un site mais pour ceux qui savent "php-ajax-javascript" ça ne leur sert pas à grand chose  et c'est mon cas..

Donc si quelqu'un connait un logiciel juste pour faire de la mise en page simple afin de récupérer le code et ensuite le retravailler "c'est vrai frontpage est un peu barbare "

Je suis preneur 

Merci d'avance à tous...


----------



## pulsaracat (2 Décembre 2009)

Komposer pour la mise en page wisiwig, apres tu ouvres ta page avec Komodo edit et tu finis "a la main". ces deux la sont gratuits, donc ça coute rien d'essayer


----------



## nikitou (2 Décembre 2009)

Toi je te connais pas.. mais j'tadore 

C'est exactement ce que je voulais.. je peux enfin mettre au placard ce PC

Vraiment bien Kompozer et en FR

Merci encore à toi pour cette trouvaille.. 


Ps : j'ai testé komodo très sympa et c'est le seul qui a ce jour et j'en ai testé plus d'une dizaine est le plus proche de notepad++
Surtout c'est le seul qui lorsque l'on se positionne sur un { il colorie dans le code le } correspondant 
Par contre en anglais.. mais bon c'est pas très grave il existe une version FR ?


----------



## Le docteur (2 Décembre 2009)

Ou iWeb, je note que personne ne l'a mentionné... Pas assez compliqué, mon fils ???


----------



## nikitou (2 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> Komposer pour la mise en page wisiwig, apres tu ouvres ta page avec Komodo edit et tu finis "a la main". ces deux la sont gratuits, donc ça coute rien d'essayer



tu sais comment désactiver le dictionnaire sur komodo ? car il surligne tout en vert :s

Merci pour tes deux logiciel en tout cas.. j'adhère ^^



EDIT : J'ai trouvé.. enfaite c'était la vérification syntaxique et je l'ai désactivé..


----------



## pulsaracat (3 Décembre 2009)

*http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Komodo_Edit.html*
sur la meme page il y a le lien pour la traduction française 

ce qui est vraiment bien avec komodo, c'est la completion de code, le debug instantané (fini le classique oubli du ponit virgule en fin de ligne ), le systeme de snipet (bouts de code memorisable, pratique pour les accolades et les crochets qu'on trouve jamais sur nos claviers...), enfin, moi j'aime bien


----------

